# My Deck Problem Fixed:



## cburgess (Jul 27, 2004)

Well the Sears man Came out & made things right for me once again. He blamed the factory for not torcing the Lock nuts, as we found the others spindle nuts loose also. He gave me an extra set of blades for my trouble & went on his way. I'm still not sure about this machine but I am giving it a chance. At least they are standing behind everthing so far. I must have luck, just not good luck.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well its nice that they came out and resolved the problem.. and an extra set of blades does not hurt...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

A fixed deck and free blades.....you can't beat that!:cheers:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sears will work to fix stuff. Sometimes it's a pain to chase them down, but they do stand behund their product.


----------

